# restoring a type 3 squareback



## OhioMK2nut (Jun 6, 2003)

hey guys I'm new to this restoring of cars and have a few questions. I picked up a 1973 Squareback. the main things it needs are rockers and brakes. I want to do a mix of a show car and bring it back to stock form somewhat. I'm gonna sand the body all down, primer it, and then paint it BMW M3 blue (i think its called topaz blue). Then I'm gonna work on an all white interior with digital gauges and chrome layout for them. then the entire chassis is going to be sandblasted and rust treated to prevent rusting. Then it will have airride suspension to make it a little more showy. the only thing I'm not sure about is the engine. I'm thinking about just rebuilding the stock motor and chroming it out, or getting a bigger one. What do you guys think? Thanks a lot guys. Later


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: restoring a type 3 squareback (OhioMK2nut)*

If I had aircooled knowlede I could help you out.
Bump for an ohioan though


----------

